# A new overclock after socket capacitor repair



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I found I had loose caps right next to my 775 socket. So I repaired them. No wonder Ive never had a stable overclock with this motherboard! Its now more stable than its ever been.
Over the past 36 hours, I have managed a 2802Mhz (311.3x9, 1245Mhz FSB). Its demanded 1.46xxx core volts though. Im going to take her out to 3Ghz later on today after my Crucial Ballistix arrive, it should be achievable with a touch more v-core.
Once Ive worked out whether its stable at that level, the new RAM will also be overclocked to something closer to the FSB. Ive heard Ballistix are very stable so I should get a good clock speed with them.
The memory OC all depends on the CPU, if I can get her stable at 3Ghz, I will only OC the memory clock. If its not stable at 3Ghz, I will keep it at 2.8 and tighten the memory timings as well as the clock.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You might be able to leave your Core voltages where they are. For me to overclock 600mhz i only need to up the voltage by 0.5v. However you might need to up your FSB voltage by 0.05v and possibly your NorthBridge.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Really? I'll try with just northbridge increase, I tried it with no increase anywhere and it was a no go. Maybe that bit of N/bridge will help.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

It was a no go with standard voltages, even with 0.5v on top as you suggested.
On the positive side, I have found a stable patch at 2880Mhz (320Mhz x9) with 1.4v v-core and 1.37 N/bridge.
CPU temp is at 38 celsius.
I think im going to invest in a P5Q-Pro. Might get a better result. I think its about time I bought a HX-620 PSU too.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

hmm it might just be your CPU. If i run my CPU at standard clock i can lower the voltage to 1.15v-1.20v and still be stable. (Default is 1.30v).



> CPU temp is at 38 celsius.


Is that idle or full-load?


----------

